# Table of Premix Herbicides



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

This table is labeled for corn and soybeans but it IS a list of premixed herbicides describing what the component herbicides are in each mix using trade names.

https://ag.purdue.edu/btny/weedscience/Documents/Herbicide_MOA_CornSoy_12_2012%5B1%5D.pdf


----------

